# Trilogy Fragrance



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Can anyone order from Trilogy Fragrance? If so, how.

I am looking for a good source of Love Spell, and Monkey Farts?

Thanks,
PSD


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.trilogyfragrances.com/trilogy-fragrances-contact.php

For sample requests, contact us at any e-mail address above or by phone: (732) 922-2520


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They are a very new company who bought out a very old company......aromahaven.com sells both, and I use both. Monkey Farts is my sons favorite soap and lotion, I make it for him. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, to both. I will order from AH next.


----------

